# How to install Kde-Services to the Dolphin?



## create_bootable_usb (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi, i am trying to burn Ubuntu or WIndows10 iso file to the Usb and i think Kde-Services will be useful for this. (use dd command)


Dolphin: Control -> Configure Dolphin... -> Services -> Download New Services... -> Installed kde-services plug-in but it doesnt work. How can i make it work?


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 21, 2018)

How did you install it? Because you can't install that using the Dolphin interface: it will inform you about an error ("noticed HTML page") and then redirects you here.

So what did you do with the tarball? If you didn't mess with a tarball then you haven't actually installed the plugin, and that would explain why it doesn't work.

(edit)

Your best bet to get access to more Dolphin services is devel/dolphin-plugins-kde4, but that's most likely already installed because devel/kdesdk-kde4 depends on it which in its turn is required by the main KDE4 meta package.

I just checked the tarball I mentioned above and as also mentioned by k.jacker below my post your main problem is that most KDE software has Linux in mind, and Linux and FreeBSD differ in many ways, one of which being the location of the installed software.

Regular KDE software / add-ons would assume things to be installed in /usr whereas FreeBSD uses /usr/local. You can see this quite clearly within the Makefile within the archive:


```
PREFIXmenu5=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus
PREFIXservicetypes5=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/kservicetypes5
PREFIXmenu=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus
PREFIXapp=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/applications
PREFIXSVGicons=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
PREFIXmime=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/mime/text
PREFIXappmerge=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
PREFIXdeskdir=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/desktop-directories
PREFIXdoc=$(RPM_BUILD_ROOT)/usr/share/doc/kde-services
```
This is never going to work on FreeBSD without proper modifications. Well, maybe apart from the /usr/share/doc link but even that would basically "ruin" things because that location is reserved for the base system only. The right location would be /usr/local/share/doc.

Alas, this might not be the right tool for the job


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 21, 2018)

in FreeBSD. packages usually have different names and are installed in a different way as in Linux, so you basically have to install them by hand.
First try to figure out what the package-name is in FreeBSD, `pkg search` is your friend...

```
% pkg search kde-services
Exitcode 70
...nothing found, let's try something else...

% pkg search kserv
kf5-kservice-5.44.0            KF5 advanced plugin and service introspection
```
That looks pretty much like what you asked for. about if and how it works, I can't say. I have never used KDE.


----------



## create_bootable_usb (Mar 21, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> in FreeBSD. packages usually have different names and are installed in a different way as in Linux, so you basically have to install them by hand.
> First try to figure out what the package-name is in FreeBSD, `pkg search` is your friend...
> 
> ```
> ...



kde-services
nothing found..


```
# pkg search kserv

ja-multiskkserv-0.20020201_1   Multiple dictionary server for the SKK

ja-skkserv-9.6_6               Dictionary server for the SKK Japanese-input software

kf5-kservice-5.41.0            KF5 advanced plugin and service introspection

moosefs2-chunkserver-2.0.91    MooseFS data storage and synchronization component

moosefs3-chunkserver-3.0.99    MooseFS data storage and synchronization component
```


----------



## create_bootable_usb (Mar 21, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> How did you install it? Because you can't install that using the Dolphin interface: it will inform you about an error ("noticed HTML page") and then redirects you here.
> 
> So what did you do with the tarball? If you didn't mess with a tarball then you haven't actually installed the plugin, and that would explain why it doesn't work.



I did nothing actually just pressed the install button. How can i make it work?


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 21, 2018)

create_bootable_usb said:


> I did nothing actually just pressed the install button. How can i make it work?


Download the archive, modify it to match FreeBSD's structure and then install the components in the correct location(s). This isn't something easily done, most definitely not in the sense of merely installing a package (or plugin) and then expecting things to work.


----------



## create_bootable_usb (Mar 21, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Download the archive, modify it to match FreeBSD's structure and then install the components in the correct location(s). This isn't something easily done, most definitely not in the sense of merely installing a package (or plugin) and then expecting things to work.




I did this.

```
/usr/home/john # tar xf kde-services-3.0.2.tar.bz2
/usr/home/john # cd kde-services-3.0.2
/usr/home/john/kde-services-3.0.2 # sudo make install
mkdir -p /usr/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus
mkdir -p /usr/share/kservicetypes5
mkdir -p /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus
mkdir -p /usr/share/applications
mkdir -p /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
mkdir -p /usr/share/mime/text
mkdir -p /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
mkdir -p /usr/share/desktop-directories
mkdir -p /usr/share/doc/kde-services
cp ServiceMenus/* /usr/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus
cp servicetypes/* /usr/share/kservicetypes5
cp ServiceMenus/* /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus
cp applications/* /usr/share/applications
cp scalable/apps/* /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
cp mime/text/* /usr/share/mime/text
cp applications-merged/* /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
cp desktop-directories/* /usr/share/desktop-directories
cp doc/* /usr/share/doc/kde-services
xdg-mime install --mode system --novendor /usr/share/mime/text/kde-services.xml
update-mime-database /usr/share/mime > /dev/null
Directory '/usr/share/mime/packages' does not exist!
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/john/kde-services-3.0.2
```


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 21, 2018)

The point of my post was show that most packages that extend desktop environments exist on FreeBSD with different package names and you can't just
pick some random Linux stuff and install that.

So I think kf5-kservice-5.41.0 looks like what you need.
You could check with `pkg info kf5-kservice` if it's installed, and if not... `# pkg install kf5-kservice`

I'm not 100 percent sure if that is what you need or want, since I'm not using KDE, but it looks like according to the description.


----------



## create_bootable_usb (Mar 21, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> The point of my post was show that most packages that extend desktop environments exist on FreeBSD with different package names and you can't just
> pick some random Linux stuff and install that.
> 
> So I think kf5-kservice-5.41.0 looks like what you need.
> ...




It says already installed.

```
# pkg install kf5-kservice
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 21, 2018)

On a different note: you really don't need to run sudo if you're already logged on as root. It helps to understand what you're doing, otherwise you only risk creating a mess, as somewhat happened above when you blindly installed that tarball even though it wasn't made for FreeBSD.

The problem with "just" installing stuff is that you always risk overwriting parts of the base system and when that happens there's no telling what result that might give.


----------

